# Vivarium 4'x2'x2' Full Set Up - £80



## paul.gledhill (Sep 23, 2007)

I HAVE RECENTLY SOLD MY 2 BEARDED DRAGONS AND THEREFORE HAVE AN EXCELLENT HOME MADE FULL SET UP FOR SALE. £80 ONO
INCLUDED:

WOODEN (BEECH COLOUR) VIVARIUM MEASURING 4'X2'X2'. THE FRONT HAS A GLASS KICKER AND 2 GLASS SLIDING DOORS SO IT PROVIDES EXCELLENT VIEWING OF YOUR REPTILES

UV TUBE AND FITTING. THE UV TUBE IS AN EXO-TERRA REPTI GLO 8.0 AND IS BRAND NEW. (2' IN LENGTH)

3' FLUORESCENT TUBE AND FITTING TO ILLUMINATE THE TANK

60WATT CERAMIC HEATER AND FITTING

HABISTAT PULSE THERMOSTAT

FURNITURE INCLUDED (2 BOWLS, 2 FAKE CACTAI, ROCKS AND BRANCHES.)
THIS IS AN EXCELLENT TANK AND IS IDEAL FOR BEARDIES; HOWEVER I AM SURE THAT IT CAN EASILY BE ADAPTED FOR OTHER REPTILES.

ALSO AVAILABLE: (PLEASE MAKE A REASONABLE OFFER ON THE BELOW ITEMS)

A TANK THAT I USED AS A HOLIDAY TANK MEASURING 3'X2'X1.5'. OIRO £30. IT INCLUDES THE FITTING FOR A UV TUBE AND HAS A NORMAL LIGHT TO ILLUMINATE THE TANK. IT ALSO HAS THE FITTING FOR A CERAMIC HEATER.

A SMALLER TANK FOR BABIES MEASURING 3'X1'X1.5'. OIRO £20. INCLUDES A 2’ FITTING FOR A UV TUBE AND A SPOT BULB TO PROVIDE HEAT. IT ALSO HAS ROCKS AND NETS TO CREATE AN INTERESTING TANK.

A POLYSTYRENE TUB WITH HEAT MATT WHICH IS IDEAL FOR INCUBATION. INCLUDED IN ANY SALE OF THE ABOVE TANKS IF REQUESTED. FREE OF CHARGE.

CONTACT: 07738955440 OR EMAIL [email protected]

FOR PICS PLEASE EMAIL


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

pm'd you


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi
Where are you located?


----------



## Bafutbeagle (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi there where are you located?

Cheers


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

as above where abouts are you cheers darren


----------

